# Add Finish Before Or After Assembly?



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

When it comes to finishing, I have begun t wonder if I should finish all the parts of a a project before assembling them. The reason being is that, when building something like a desk for esample, once the desk is assembled I can't get to every one of the parts to at least seal them from moisture changes. Also it is difficult if not impossible to keep the finish from building up in cornerns and being able to sand it out so that the corner looks good. I am beginning to think that all parts should be completely finished to my satisfaction before I attempt to put them together. Does this sound like the way to go or am I missing something?

Jerry
C. Ciity, TX


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Good Morning, Jerry

When working on furniture, I would think that you would add any stain, especially to all peices before you assemble it. As for a final coating, like poly, or a sealant, that sounds logical to do that, as well, to make sure it's an even coat. 

What you could do is go to you tube, and see if those who do wood shows (Like Router Workshop, or similar, since I'm sure they aren't on you tube...) recommend using finisher before you assemble. I can tell you if it were me, I would. 

Have A Great Day

Barbie


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It depends on how difficult it is the get to after the item is assembled. If you are going to glue something then you would most likely have glue getting on to the newly assembled surface. When you join the two parts together you may very well see a thin line at the very edge unless you stain the edges as well. There is also the problem of scaring the surface with clamps.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jerry, my friend; this question has a variety of correct answers. None of them apply ALWAYS. I have just last week finished a built-in gun cabinet. It turned-out exactly as I had hoped and I wouldn't change a thing if I were building another one. Because it is a BUILT-IN, and Joy and I, our dog and 20+ reptiles did not choose to breathe wood finish for several days - I completed the construction with unfinished lumber using [bronze finish] square drive screws. The entire room (part of my "man-cave") is done in the same finish. I used clear No. 1 southern yellow pine random width boards and after the cabinet was completely fabricated and assembled to our liking, I disassembled the entirety of the unit and moved the parts to a protected area; which in this case was our double garage. I left my car in the driveway for the few days so the finish could become inert. (Joy's parking space was never disturbed) After the wood was finished and odor-free, I brought the parts back into the man-cave and assembled said gun cabinet with the same [pan head] square-drive screws. The door of this unit was finished as a complete segment and did include numerous glue joints. As this procedure has worked for me in the past several years, it came out exactly to our liking. When closed, this gun cabinet is invisible - even if you're looking straight at it.
Some other items must be finished as they are parts, and still others can best be finished after all fabrication and assembly is complete. Good typing to you and have a very nice day! Otis Guillebeau


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

Jerry without knowing what kind of desk your building I'll share my little but of experience with you. I built a pretty good size sectional desk and was concerned about scratching the finish so I decided to finish it right where I put it. Bad mistake! Sadly it had to be moved which meant it had to be disassembled. No matter how careful I was it turned into a disaster. Needless to say there was a lot of refinishing to do. If I had it to do all over again, I would finish it first and worry about small touch ups later.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Jerry 

I would advise final finishing your project between dry fit-up and before final assembly.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

On my computer desk, which I painted black, I painted each piece first. And what's good about black, if you nick it up a little, installing it, all it takes is a black permanent marker to fix'er up! ;o) Now on my cabinets I'm building now, I put the carcus together, and leave the faceframe off. Mostly because I'm staining the outside and leaving the inside natural wood. So I stain the outside the carcus, and then both sides of the faceframe. Then I'll attach the faceframe and poly it together.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Glue joints don't hold well or at all if oil stain is on the mateing pieces and the clamping issue is also to be well taken.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Bradleytavares said:


> Glue joints don't hold well or at all if oil stain is on the mateing pieces and the clamping issue is also to be well taken.



Bradley,
I sure do agree with you on your point and plan to do my best not to allow any of the finish to get on the surfaces that will require glue, this should work if I can pull it off.

I do think that the general consensus is that it is probably a good idea to fihish first but make plans for assembly so that any abuse of the finish can be mimimised.

Thanks everybody for you input.

Jerry


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

What I do is do my initial fit up, then take any subassemblies apart that can be easily finished, do what is necessary, then do a final assembly when everything is to my liking. There are projects that just can't come apart then be put back together with ease, but that's a judgement call. I'm not sure that if something has to be glued, that I would prefinish beyond stain as a top coat such as polyurethane will not allow any subsurface (probably less then .001) glue penetration - and that's much of what make it 'stick'


----------



## Webwizzkid (Oct 28, 2012)

*Finishing before or after*

Hi Jerry

I believe it is a question of choice. If the item does not have intricate corners and crevices, then you can leave the finishing until the end. However it is sometimes best to finish each item separately and then assemble. The trouble with gluing and staining, is that everywhere glue appears, stain won't adhere. If you have first given a coat of stain and varnish, you can wipe off the glue. Also there may be times when you have screws showing. If you have pre-stained and varnished you cannot then fill and stain such small areas as a screw cavity.

The chose is yours, look at your product and decide BEFORE or AFTER, or A COMBINATION OF BOTH.

All the best and good luck!

Mike



Jerry Bowen said:


> When it comes to finishing, I have begun t wonder if I should finish all the parts of a a project before assembling them. The reason being is that, when building something like a desk for esample, once the desk is assembled I can't get to every one of the parts to at least seal them from moisture changes. Also it is difficult if not impossible to keep the finish from building up in cornerns and being able to sand it out so that the corner looks good. I am beginning to think that all parts should be completely finished to my satisfaction before I attempt to put them together. Does this sound like the way to go or am I missing something?
> 
> Jerry
> C. Ciity, TX


----------

